

How to get Visas to other countries to travel while doing a startup? - bwb

There have been two recent discussions on the best startup cities in Europe, and the World. As an American I find it pretty hard to get Visas to those places for periods of a year or longer. Can you guys share any advice on that?
======
nolite
Best shot is to enroll somewhere on a student visa, and do your startup on the
side, or skip class entirely. Europe is too conservative to have open arms for
entrepreneurs

